# High quality 21st century architecture



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread is dedicated to showing buildings from our century that is of high quality with high level of finish and where there are appears to have been put thought into how they react with humans. Glass-boxes and vast, swoopy, "innovative" modernistic follies can be posted in this thread (where architecture posted here is not welcome): 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955163


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Helsinki University Library in Helsinki, Finland. Completed in 2012 by Anttinen Oiva Architects.













































http://www.archdaily.com/459135/helsinki-university-main-library-anttinen-oiva-architects


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Mortensrud Church, Oslo, Norway. Completed in 2002 with Jan Olav Jensen and Børre Skodvin as the arhcitects. 


Oslo - Mortensrud _Church_1 by mavro_l, on Flickr









http://www.ellingardcollection.no/referanse/mortensrud-kirke-2/


MORTENSRUD 01 by mmdesignoffice, on Flickr









http://mapio.net/pic/p-84055541/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lille Stranden 3 housing block, Oslo, Norway. Completed in 20017 with Kari Nissen Brodtkorb as the architect.









http://openbuildings.com/buildings/lille-stranden-3-tjuvholmen-profile-3924#!buildings-media/3


Tjuvholmen Lille Stranden 3 by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr


Oslo, Tjuvholmen/Aker Brygge by Rune Lind, on Flickr









http://ostkantliv.no/bjorvika/vestkantblikk-tjuvholmen-vs-bjorvika/









http://bentetonnessen.no/nb/pages/4-Tjuvholmen


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

"The Wedge" office building in Oslo, Norway. Completed in 2016 with A-lab as the architects. 





































http://a-lab.no/project/pop-out-building-deg-42-barcode/#12


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Beyond the Screen housing block in Seoul, South Korea. It was completed in 2013 by OBBA architects. 




































http://www.archdaily.com/407168/bey...e8e44ea5b7000181-beyond-the-screen-obba-photo


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Roslyn Street bar and restaurant in Sydney, Australia. Completed in 2009 with Durbach Block Jaggers as the architects. 






















































http://www.archdaily.com/202461/roslyn-street-bar-restaurante-durbach-block-jaggers


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Barretts Grove apartment building in Stoke Newington, UK. Completed in 2016 with Amin Taha Architects. I can't help thinking the balconies should ideally have been slimmer though.




































https://www.dezeen.com/2016/09/27/b...aminated-timber-housing-amin-taha-architects/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Norwegian Wild Reindeer Centre Pavilion at Dovrefjell, Norway. Completed in 2011 with Snøhetta as the architects. 




































http://www.archdaily.com/180932/tve...ba0d1416000364-tverrfjellhytta-snohetta-image


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Krøyer Plads housing development in Copenhagen, Denmark. Completed in 2017 with Vilhelm Lauritzen Arkitekter and COBE as the architects.









http://www.area-arch.it/en/kroyer-square/









http://cobe.dk/project/kroyers-plads-0




































http://www.designboom.com/architect...copenhagen-harbor-housing-project-01-13-2016/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

SkinnyScar house infill in Rotterdam, the Netherlands. It was completed in 2017 with Gwendolyn Huisman and Marijn Boterman as the architects. 



























https://www.dezeen.com/2017/02/14/s...plywood-lined-rooms-architecture-residential/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

25 Verde "Treehouse" housing complex in Turin, Italy. Completed in 2012 by Luciano Pia. To be honest I think it could have a better first floor.














































http://www.designboom.com/architecture/luciano-pia-25-verde-treehouse-torino-italy-03-13-2015/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kapelle Salgenreute chapel in Krumbach, Austria. It was completed in 2017 with Bernardo Bader Architekten.













































https://dww.divisare.com/projects/339402-bernardo-bader-adolf-bereuter-kapelle-salgenreute


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

41 Bond Street, New York City, USA. Completed in 2011 with Future Green Studio as the architects. 


















http://fdphotonyc.tumblr.com/post/126784651782/41-bond-street-building-in-new-york


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The last one is really nice!


----------



## GGJ16 (Oct 11, 2015)

Mercat de Santa Caterina, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. Refurbished market in 2001, design by Enric Miralles.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice thread!


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

The materials of these examples are high quality, but the execution of many are poor, with the usual clutter of incongruous asymmetrically-placed windows and balconies continuing to insult our architectural heritage.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love that forest building in Turin.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Poly International Plaza (Diamond Lantern), Beijing, China (2017)
Architects: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


----------

